
Komments – Simple comment embedding - paulmillr
https://komments.net
======
dangrossman
Add a WordPress plugin that replaces their comment system, the same way
Disqus' does so, and you'll instantly work with over 1 in 5 sites on the web
-- 80 million websites or so. If you really want this to take off, that'd be
what gets the growth going and gives you a large enough userbase to figure out
what's going to break and what features you need. It also addresses early
adopter concerns about what happens if Komments goes away: a WordPress plugin
can simultaneously store all the comments in the native format as well as in
Komments so that it can be swapped out at any time.

~~~
iamtew
There is also Isso, a open source and self-hosted comment tool that implements
on your site just like Disqus.

~~~
crixlet
Do you have a direct lsso? Can't seem to find it anywhere

~~~
adamman
Looks like this is it:

[http://posativ.org/isso/](http://posativ.org/isso/)

------
zrail
I can't find the repo. Is this open yet or is it just going to be the hosted
version? If it's the latter, I can't find any pricing info, are you planning
to charge?

~~~
rwz
Hi, I'm the author of that thing.

It's free and I'm not planning to charge unless it'll actually take off and
maintenance cost gonna rise to much for me to keep it free.

~~~
piratebroadcast
This is for ruby/rails? Is there gem or a repo?

~~~
mattpolito
Setup really is just javascript on the page but I do have a gem to aid in
getting configured.

[http://github.com/mattpolito/komments_gem](http://github.com/mattpolito/komments_gem)

------
sjogress
I see that the footer says "a Hashrocket open source project". Is the source
available on GitHub/Bitbucket or similar?

~~~
rwz
Not yet.

~~~
michaelmior
So then this project isn't open source. I understand that it will be, but it
seems disingenious to add the comment about it being open source.

~~~
rwz
Removed the "open source" mentions. Sorry for the confusion. I didn't post it
on Hacker News, I've just mentioned it in twitter for people who follow me.
Didn't expect that much attention from HN.

------
treirich
The website doesn't do a very good job of describing the integration,and I've
seen a few people asking about it. Basically this is just JavaScript that you
embed on your page, no back-end integration required. All your comments are
actually hosted by them so you don't have any direct access to comments on
your back-end. I have been looking for a simple solution to comments for a
personal site, so I tried this out. Integration was dead simple, copy & paste
into your HTML. Wouldn't use on any bigger projects until I see the full
source, but I will continue to use it for now.

------
krapp
This seems like a good idea - there need to be more solutions in this area.
Although I'd prefer something entirely self-hosted, still, I look forward to
seeing the source code somewhere.

------
bckmn
I asked this in the 'Komments' as well, but:

Is there any option to export my site's Komments if I ever choose to leave?

~~~
rwz
Gonna reply here as well. For now I can do this manually for you. If there's
gonna be a lot of people asking for it, will consider building an export
feature.

~~~
michaelx386
It sometimes convinces me to go ahead with a service if I know I can get data
out later down the line. It might be worth building it anyway to encourage
more people to sign up, even if most users never end up using it.

------
sergiotapia
Why does it need these permissions for Twitter oauth?

Read Tweets from your timeline. See who you follow.

~~~
dangrossman
Because the OAuth flow for "Sign In with Twitter" only has two permission
levels to the account: read or write.

There is nothing more granular like "read only e-mail address and name".
They're requesting the minimum possible access to your account already.

[https://dev.twitter.com/oauth/reference/post/oauth/request_t...](https://dev.twitter.com/oauth/reference/post/oauth/request_token)

------
kissickas
Out of curiosity, why can't I authenticate via Google? Or with a komments ID?

------
yekim
I can't get to komments.net. HN server overload?

I'm getting this error message:

Application Error

An error occurred in the application and your page could not be served. Please
try again in a few moments.

If you are the application owner, check your logs for details.

------
RyanMcGreal
Currently getting this:

> Application Error

> An error occurred in the application and your page could not be served.
> Please try again in a few moments.

> If you are the application owner, check your logs for details.

~~~
rwz
I put it back online, but seems like there are some segfaults happening in the
markdown parser. Will look into it.

------
huac
is markdown support necessary/desirable for the majority of users? while i
don't think it's hard to learn markdown, it remains true that only a small
subset of technically-inclined users will use the syntax as intended, while
everyone else will be more comfortable with WYISWYG editors

------
earlz
This looks really cool. I really wonder how hard this will be to embed into a
site manually.

~~~
treirich
Took me literally 5 minutes to embed into my site. It's just copying over some
HTML. Super easy.

